# Wanting to move back to England



## GrumpyOldGoat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello people, this is my first post on here and would like a huge ammount of advice.
I left England when I was 20 years old without formal education and prospects. I was brought up in a foster family who at the age of 18 dumped me as they were no longer paid. The cruxt of the matter is I would like to move back to England. I have no family or friends for support and limited adult knowledge of life in the UK. I have no trade to talk of but I am educated. I have next to no money. Everything I do must be on a shoe string budget and I wondered if anyone out there knows of any authorities I should contact. I have a passport. Im moving from Sweden. I wondered is it possible to be a dual resisdent of Sweden as well as England. I would like to buy a car in England but come back to Sweden allbeit temporarilly and need to know if this can be done. If you live in Sweden (registered as resident) then if you have a forreign car it must be registered in Sweden within 1 week and this is time consuming and expensive. I would like to get the car (in England) then return within the month without having to be rushed.
Any help would be useful. Thankyou.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dual national is normally no problem (well, except for a few countries that don't permit it, but not relevant here). Dual-residence is kind of hard to manage. Normally you're deemed to be "resident" in the country where you spend the bulk of your time. If you're there 183 days or more in a year (or in a tax year in the case of the UK), there's a "presumption" that you are resident there - though there are lots of other factors to be taken into account.

Technically, once you set out for the UK with the intention of settling there, you cease to be resident in Sweden. Sweden may have some sort of formal procedures for "un-registering" yourself but once you had left for the UK (with the intention of settling there), you should be able to return with a UK registered car with little or no problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

GrumpyOldGoat said:


> Hello people, this is my first post on here and would like a huge ammount of advice.
> I left England when I was 20 years old without formal education and prospects. I was brought up in a foster family who at the age of 18 dumped me as they were no longer paid. The cruxt of the matter is I would like to move back to England. I have no family or friends for support and limited adult knowledge of life in the UK. I have no trade to talk of but I am educated. I have next to no money. Everything I do must be on a shoe string budget and I wondered if anyone out there knows of any authorities I should contact. I have a passport. Im moving from Sweden. I wondered is it possible to be a dual resisdent of Sweden as well as England. I would like to buy a car in England but come back to Sweden allbeit temporarilly and need to know if this can be done. If you live in Sweden (registered as resident) then if you have a forreign car it must be registered in Sweden within 1 week and this is time consuming and expensive. I would like to get the car (in England) then return within the month without having to be rushed.
> Any help would be useful. Thankyou.


As a British citizen and thus an EU citizen, you are free to live or move back and forth among all EEA countries without any bother. If you are deemed to be resident in two countries, tax complication may arise. It depends on how each country views your tax status, their taxation rules and any double taxation relief treaty between them.
As for help when you arrive in UK, your first port of call is an office of Jobcentre Plus, first to gain your National Insurance number (or you probably have one already from when you were aged 16) and then to get help with job search. They can help with your CV, interview techniques and putting you in touch with potential employers. UK is in economic spin at the moment and jobs are hard to get, with most jobs attracting a huge number of applicants. In the town I live in, a new small Tesco supermarket needing 10 employees received over 200 applications. You may be eligible for income-based Jobseekers Allowance - details from Jobcentre. If you were receiving equivalent benefit in Sweden immediately prior to coming to UK, you should get it for up to 3 months. You need to get form E301 from Sweden. Further you may get help with housing and council tax - apply to your local council. Register with a GP for National Health care. It may be worth contacting the Social Service dept (may be called something like Service for Families and Young People, etc) where you were last fostered. The Aftercare team may give you help and support, but it depends on how long ago you left care (I think the normal limit is 3 years, except for those with continuing requirement, such as special need).

If you buy and register a car in UK, you are free to take it anywhere in EEA without further ado. Your insurance is valid at least for third party cover, and many insurers extend it to full cover at no or small extra cost. Many expats keep their car in one country and use it in another. Normally, if you are deemed not to be resident in the country, you don't have to re-register it there. The normal length of time you can use a foreign-registered car is 6 months in a year. But do check your exact position with Swedish car registration authorities.


----------



## GrumpyOldGoat (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.
I will search out the Job Center Plus online. Once upon a time there was something called the citizens advice bureau, does that still excist and would that help me in any way.
Im 35 years old now and have been away from Britain for 15 years. Life in Sweden is terrible if you come without a formal job qualification and I cannot waste my life anymore. You say that a job at Tescos received 200 applicants for 10 jobs. In Sweden its 400 plus for a single cleaners job. Im not fussed about what work I do and am not in any way too good for any type of work. I just want to work and work hard.
I feel daunted by the process of moving back as so much time has elapsed. I missed the entire Labour era, thats how long Ive been away and no doubt things have changed. According to the scare stories on Sky News a hell of alot.
Thank you again for your kind responses and I wish you all the best. I will log in now and then and any information that you think would be of benefit to me Id be extremely greatful.

For you that are interested. If you are resident in Sweden and you bring in a car from abroad then you have to register it within 1 week of arriving with it. So for my case I assume I have to register myself as resident of the UK before I bring the car back for the duration of settling up here. As for social benefit, Sweden doesnt have social benefit in the normal crux of the term social benefit. Certainly not if you own a car.

Thank you again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

GrumpyOldGoat said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> I will search out the Job Center Plus online. Once upon a time there was something called the citizens advice bureau, does that still excist and would that help me in any way.
> Im 35 years old now and have been away from Britain for 15 years. Life in Sweden is terrible if you come without a formal job qualification and I cannot waste my life anymore. You say that a job at Tescos received 200 applicants for 10 jobs. In Sweden its 400 plus for a single cleaners job. Im not fussed about what work I do and am not in any way too good for any type of work. I just want to work and work hard.
> I feel daunted by the process of moving back as so much time has elapsed. I missed the entire Labour era, thats how long Ive been away and no doubt things have changed. According to the scare stories on Sky News a hell of alot.
> ...


Citizens Advice still exits in many areas, but is threatened with closure because of cut in funding. They are short staffed, opening hours have been reduced and usually there is a queue of people before the door opens - some but not all have appointment system. Both Jobcentre Plus and council enquiry office will give you advice. Plus a lot of help and advice online. Direct Gov website is particularly useful and quite user friendly.
UK Guide: Living in UK, Working in UK, Studying in UK is a good start.


----------

